# millipede skin stain



## Poddy55 (Nov 15, 2009)

i got a millipede for christmas and when i was handling it it secreted some brown liquid. Now theres a brown stain there is it dangerous and will it go away?


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

lol..only if you get it in your eyes..dependant on the species. i once got squirted in the face whilst unpacking a shipment..my face turned orange and some got on my lips ..this caused burning and a very bitter taste..i rushed to wash it of.and i was ok..but it stung for a while..errrm some of the defensive liquids can effectively be a mix of acids and cionide!! ."I EXPECT YOU TO DIE MR BOND!.wash it off and dont put your hands near your mouth.

PS I know a cheap will writing service..:whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

If you'd posted sooner I would have recommended you chop off your hand at the wrist as that might have saved you. As it is, you're screwed. 
Hope you had a nice Christmas


----------



## Poddy55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks now youve just scared me ****less


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

ps..to confirm..its a defense mechanism...

QUOTE

Many species also emit *poisonous** liquid* secretions or *hydrogen cyanide* through microscopic pores along the sides of their bodies as a secondary defence. Some of these substances are caustic and can burn the exoskeleton of insect predators, and the skin and eyes of larger predators. (thats you!)


I suggest a visit to specsavers - they do a nice range of Designer protective eyeware.:whistling2:


----------



## Poddy55 (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah well the thing is it dosent burn? it just left a brown stain

Oh and its an giant African millipede btw


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

ahhh well its a sort of reddy brown millipede right? no major worry. it will wash off in time..id suggest wearing some washing up gloves if handling until it loses this habit..its unusual in the species you have..but as before avoid eyes etc

ps if you start feeling dizzy and hallucinating that JEDWARD are in your living room...its not the millipede...its Jack Daniels:whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

:lol2: it's harmless, although it can irritate your skin a bit. It'll wear off in a few days. They do it when they're scared or stressed. Just wash your hands when you're done handling it and don't get it on your clothes because it will stain fabric permanently.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

It stains you like iodine! Mine does this all the time now


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh and look i'm still alive :O !!!!!!!:lol2:


----------

